# Coding 97597 and 11042 together



## gmitch02 (Nov 10, 2009)

I need help please, Our Doctor did 2 procedures on two different site areas of the left leg, our edits say this is bundled. Any advise would be appreciated.

G.Mitchell


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 10, 2009)

*Bundled only for SAME site*

They are bundled only if for the SAME site. Use a -59 modifier.

You might still get a denial, but appeal with procedure notes that clearly show two separate sites.

Hope that helps

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## gmitch02 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------

